# Apache Helicopter vs. A Lotus Supercar



## winchable (24 Dec 2005)

I saw a post about an Apache and it made me think of this,
I saw it on BBC, you need real player to watch it, the post title says it all:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/downloads/lotus_vs_apache_broadband.ram


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jan 2006)

And neither one has a cup holder......


----------



## Slim (8 Jan 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> And neither one has a cup holder......



Not sure aboutthe car but I've been in an Ah64...I think I'd want a straw...


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jan 2006)

Apaches are cool, no doubt, but that Exige looks like one sweet ride...I'd love to give one of those a go around a track!  

Duey


----------

